
Why It’s Better to be Nice than Smart - lambtron
http://ethansaustin.com/2012/02/13/nice-better-than-smart/
======
ethanaustin
I'm biased because I'm kinda dumb...but I think being genuinely kind to people
will get you a lot further in life than trying to outsmart everyone.

